# Are most women liberals because they identify with the oppressed?



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Do they believe that the inequality felt by blacks and others is what they have felt and still do in regard to aspects of their lives?  Methinks this explains the reflexive reaction on the part of the "sisterhood" to many issues that are brought up here...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes...  because most Indians are drunks

Most Polish are stupid... most Italians are mobsters, and most Chinese own laundries.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

You are muddying the waters...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

NO... you are guilty of generalization.   I think you can even see on this board that there are women who do not fall into the category you propose.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, but a generalization has an element of truth even though it doesn't apply to all...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

In this care I think you're off base, Ralphy.  I don't know that most women are liberal. Are you talking about women in the US only?


----------



## Ms Sam (Apr 30, 2015)

To which aspect of women's lives are you referring? 
FYI,  I've never felt oppressed and if I have I can no way compare it to the oppression blacks feel as I am not black but I doubt women's oppression could compare to slavery or the degradation of riding in the back of a bus.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think that women around the world tend to be liberal as evidenced by their speaking out on social media, especially if they get a chance in some of the patriarchal societies...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

I think in some societies you could compare how women are treated to how blacks have been treated - including slavery.  How about Malala, the Pakistani girl who was shot for speaking out for girls becoming educated and won the Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ms Sam, you are not treated as poorly in this country as women are in so many countries.  Arranged marriages, not allowed an education, voting rights, etc., etc., but even in this country women still have more to strive for, still only making 70 cents on the dollar compared to men for example...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I think that women around the world tend to be liberal as evidenced by their speaking out on social media, especially if they get a chance in some of the patriarchal societies...



So what kind of Liberalism are you referring to?  Liberal in social issues?   Liberal in fiscal issues?  Liberal in foreign policy...  Or any combination of these?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

And don't forget FGM in many countries which is pure torture for girls and women.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll come to your rescue Ralphy, Women from 18 to 85 are more Democratic than men of the same age.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/120839/women-likely-democrats-regardless-age.aspx


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

QS, all aspects.  And, AM, the female genital mutilization slipped my mind completely as a liberal cause, or just a human one, and then there is the sex trafficking...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks, Josh, goes to prove the point...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm Liberal in most areas.. (surprise)....  However, I do not feel that I have been oppressed in any overt way.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> QS, all aspects.  And, AM, the female genital mutilization slipped my mind completely as a liberal cause, or just a human one, and then there is the sex trafficking...



I mentioned FGM as a comparison to how maltreated American blacks were and are treated.  It's all relative.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Not that relative.  It is mostly young black men here that may suffer abuse at the hands of the police, and a lot of them are not innocents, such as those poor girls...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not that relative.  It is mostly young black men here that may suffer abuse at the hands of the police, and a lot of them are not innocents, such as those poor girls...



I'm referring to the history of American blacks, going back to slavery.  They were certainly innocent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

In the UK I can't refer to myself as a liberal as that is usually taken to mean a Liberal Democrat (a misleading name for a party) which I am not.  So I just say left wing.  On a visit to my family in the US, my husband called himself a republican and my family had horrified faces.  Means something else here.  It means that he is opposed to a constitutional monarchy and wants something like Ireland has.  Not sure why my family was horrified as they've always known what his political views were.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow!  Just the use of the word shocked them...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Wow!  Just the use of the word shocked them...



Yep!  My sister used to be a republican but Bush changed her mind.  One brother is republican but normally stays out of political discussions as the rest of us are democrats.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 30, 2015)

If I were a man, I would still be liberal.  I would still be a Democrat, as are all three of my brothers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If I were a man, I would still be liberal.  I would still be a Democrat, as are all three of my brothers.



Me too..   I have read over the entire Republican platform..  There isn't one point I agree with... either on the social issues, or the fiscal issues.   So.. my gender is not influencing me...  my brain is.


----------



## Lon (Apr 30, 2015)

From my own observation of all the females that I know or have known, the majority are pretty liberal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Perhaps it isn't from social oppression... perhaps it just that women can see how the Conservative agenda adversely affects people... even people that are not in their own "social strata".


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Perhaps it isn't from social oppression... perhaps it just that women can see how the Conservative agenda adversely affects people... even people that are not in their own "social strata".



Maybe we just have more compassion and bigger hearts.  It's the same in the UK.  The conservatives want to pay off the deficit by screwing the poor out of much needed help.

The current prime minister who is a conservative keeps answering the question as to why there are so many food banks since he became PM 5 years ago.  His reply is that they are just better advertised now, not that there are more of them.  What an idiot!  He and most of his cabinet were born with silver spoons in their mouths, and a lack of compassion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Maybe we just have more compassion and bigger hearts.  It's the same in the UK.  The conservatives want to pay off the deficit by screwing the poor out of much needed help.
> 
> The current prime minister who is a conservative keeps answering the question as to why there are so many food banks since he became PM 5 years ago.  His reply is that they are just better advertised now, not that there are more of them.  What an idiot!  He and most of his cabinet were born with silver spoons in their mouths, and a lack of compassion.



HEre conservatives want to provide bigger and bigger tax breaks to the wealthy and Corporations by DEMONIZING and shaming  the poor and taking away much needed help.  NOW they don't even want poor kids to be able to go to a swimming pool or to a movie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> HEre conservatives want to provide bigger and bigger tax breaks to the wealthy and Corporations by DEMONIZING and shaming  the poor and taking away much needed help.  NOW they don't even want poor kids to be able to go to a swimming pool or to a movie.



Yep, sounds like republicans/conservatives.  Here they want to tax disability benefits, lots of welfare cuts, lots of cuts to the working poor.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are muddying the waters...



You do that on most posts you jump into!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Perhaps many women tend to be more nurturing and less power hungry in their approach.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If I were a man, I would still be liberal.  I would still be a Democrat, as are all three of my brothers.



All my family are Democrats.  Brother, his wife, their kid, his kids, Me, my wife, our Grandkids, and their kids will be too.  My daughter was before she passed.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

I've sort of skimmed through this thread and maybe I missed where someone has already brought this up, but maybe a better question would have been, "are most women less likely to be punitive because they identify with the oppressed"?  I think using the word liberal just shunts it into the political arena and I wonder if that was the original intention?

Personally, I think that women 'in general' are more likely to be nurturing and out of necessity have had to learn to cooperate, distract, to be nuanced in our choice of words either because our lives include living in a patriarchal world or in dealing with kids.  And I think that out of that nurturing spirit comes a desire to 'find another way'.  And my personal opinion is that it's often an uncomfortable fit when 'nurture' tries to live with 'an advocacy of a violent act'.    Some ladies here may disagree with that because they've come from a different background and as a result have a different perspective on everything that I've suggested here.  And that's cool, different folks, different opinions right.

And gentlemen, some of you are probably very nurturing!  My son in law for example has been a very hands on daddy when it came to his baby's and their physical needs.  I'll bet he changed as many diapers and wiped as much drool off little chins as his wife has.  So can men be nurturing, yes.  Many of you are absolute sweeties.....:love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2015)

Being a liberal Democrat and/or being a woman does not _necessarily _mean that one is sensitive, nurturing, open-minded, and empathetic or that a person can relate to being oppressed.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with you Debby. It is a mistake to fall into generalisation. My son and nephew are two of the most nurturing individuals one could meet, whereas my mother would have put a barracuda to shame, lol. Here's to the men who are awesome! We love and appreciate you!:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Debby, perhaps I did not read your post thoroughly. Will amend my comments. I agree with the cooperative approach. Many women have learned the value of negotiation rather than direct conflict. I think an empathetic approach discourages violent response. I know what it is to be a helpless victim, I can't imagine inflicting that on someone else. I have male colleagues who feel the same way, bless them.


----------



## Misty (Apr 30, 2015)

Since I'm a Republican, Ralphie, I can't be nurturing or kind to the poor, and I when I go shopping, I always kick a poor person as I walk by in a store. :bigwink:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Misty, why you wicked, wicked woman, you. I did not know sociopathology was a requirement in order to be a Republican. Lol.:love_heart:


----------



## Kitties (Apr 30, 2015)

I have some things I'd like to say but I had better stay out of these kinds of conversations. I don't like the conflict.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I agree with you Debby. It is a mistake to fall into generalisation. My son and nephew are two of the most nurturing individuals one could meet, whereas my mother would have put a barracuda to shame, lol. Here's to the men who are awesome! We love and appreciate you!:love_heart:




Then you are not a chip off the old block I'd say, you're too nice to be a barracuda!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 30, 2015)

Everyone seems to be down on generalizations. We understand the world around us by making generalizations, they're extremely important. If you can't categorize phenomena into groups, you have to view everything you encounter in life as a new independent event about which you can have no preconceived notions. Yes, you should to be judicious about demanding a sound basis for the generalizations you accept and you have to be prepared to admit that there will be exceptions to most generalizations, but it's a mistake to vilify them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Debby. It is true, I am very different from my successful, but narcissistic mother. However she did an excellent job teaching me who not to be. I think I was a better parent because of it.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2015)

> always kick a poor person as I walk by in a store



Misty - so that was you? 

You get Jimmy Kimmel's "Finger of Shame"

http://entertainment.ie/wtf/Watch-F...at-Jimmy-Kimmel-is-trying-to-start/363536.htm


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

You are quite right, Josiah! Without generalizations we would dither about in a maze of data. However, I do have some reservations about applying them to people. As an example, I cite the difficulty among psychiatrists/psychologists/counselors/sociologists/anthropologists to agree amongst themselves, never mind each other. I have been to some very interesting conventions!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't commented so far because I have trouble interpreting the word "liberal".

One dictionary meaning is '_willing to respect or accept behaviour or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas' _but I'm not sure  that this is the meaning being discussed. If it is, I don't think that there is a gender difference that stands up. Men are just as likely to be liberal as women and a lot depends on the family in which you grow up and the kind of education received. Liberalism as far as I can tell is not fostered by military training but is definitely encouraged in art college. Professions that require a lot of human interaction such as social work probably lead to a degree of liberalism but on the other hand, circumstances encountered could do exactly the opposite. Hearts are just as easily hardened as softened when dealing with neediness and social problems such as addiction and chronic unemployment.

I am a lover of personal freedom and raised my children to live autonomous, self reliant lives but I also taught them the value of group solidarity and co-operation. History has taught me the value of the concept of "_united we stand, divided we fall"_ and I value unionism and collective bargaining. Christianity has shown me that everyman is my brother, father, son and everywoman is my sister, mother, daughter and their needs and welfare are my concern. I favour social safety nets to support those who are unable to make ends meet. I favour universal affordable health care, quality public education and rent assistance for people on very low incomes. Even more, I support a liveable minimum hourly wage rate that keeps pace with inflation.

None of the above ideas were generated by women, in fact, I would guess that they were all first voiced by men.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I have some things I'd like to say but I had better stay out of these kinds of conversations. I don't like the conflict.



Kitties, I understand and respect that.  What I don't understand is why you posted here at all.  To enter a discussion just to say you have something to say but don’t want to say it seems pointless.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah.... but it leaves folks speculating.... which is the point I guess


----------



## Josiah (Apr 30, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I haven't commented so far because I have trouble interpreting the word "liberal".
> 
> One dictionary meaning is '_willing to respect or accept behaviour or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas' _but I'm not sure  that this is the meaning being discussed. If it is, I don't think that there is a gender difference that stands up. Men are just as likely to be liberal as women and a lot depends on the family in which you grow up and the kind of education received. Liberalism as far as I can tell is not fostered by military training but is definitely encouraged in art college. Professions that require a lot of human interaction such as social work probably lead to a degree of liberalism but on the other hand, circumstances encountered could do exactly the opposite. Hearts are just as easily hardened as softened when dealing with neediness and social problems such as addiction and chronic unemployment.
> 
> ...



You're right DW to be suspicious of the word "liberal" it has many differently nuanced meanings in different parts of the English speaking world. Actually the terms that have a little more international consistency are left and right in the political sense. With that in mind the American meaning of liberal suggests a somewhat leftist leaning world view.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do they believe that the inequality felt by blacks and others is what they have felt and still do in regard to aspects of their lives?  Methinks this explains the reflexive reaction on the part of the "sisterhood" to many issues that are brought up here...




Why this, Ralphy?   Couldn't we have brought up the NBA and NHL playoffs, or just about any other topic?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2015)

Ralphy is off his meds again.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2015)

Butterfly, I think Ralphy likes to take a poke or two at the 'sisterhood'. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Maybe exploring and understanding gender differences could lead to a saner society...


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I must agree with you there Ralphy.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

You can't use such a broad brush on an entire gender..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Well, maybe just for May Day...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You're right DW to be suspicious of the word "liberal" it has many differently nuanced meanings in different parts of the English speaking world. Actually the terms that have a little more international consistency are left and right in the political sense. With that in mind the American meaning of liberal suggests a somewhat leftist leaning world view.



Yes, as I tried to point out before, liberal in America means left leaning.  Liberal in the UK means you are Liberal Democrat (a party which is neither IMO).


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, maybe just for May Day...



Has nobody sent you to sit in a corner yet?!  layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

I just stay in the corner...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Good boy.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

In the corner, or up a tree, Ralphy, You need to learn that all women are not the same, anymore than all men are mouth-breathing, tree dwellers.nthego: Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Not trying to reduce genders to stereotypes but, rather, trying to point out the commonalities caused by biology and society...


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Are you a sociologist today, Ralphy?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not trying to reduce genders to stereotypes but, rather, trying to point out the commonalities caused by biology and society...



There are different socioeconomic groups in gender too Ralphy.   I think most people tend to vote their own pocketbooks when it comes to fiscal matters.  So I see more wealthy White women voting Republican.  I also see very poor but very religious women voting Republican as the social issues are important to them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Some social issues cross socioeconomic lines, such control over their own bodies, capital punishment, pay, etc....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Some social issues cross socioeconomic lines, such control over their own bodies, capital punishment, pay, etc....



With the exception of controlling our body and pay... the same can be said for the male gender.

There are women AND men who are one issue voters .. and it doesn't matter what else the party stands for.

Which brings up the question... based on your premise that women tend to vote for liberal social issues... and have bodies that Republicans seem hell bent and determined to control...  Why do Republicans try so hard to alienate the female vote?..... Considering it's a larger voting block than the male vote.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Generally speaking men have different agendas thru life which overlap with women's on occasion, the strong emphasis on career and sex immediately come to mind...


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy, there are many women who are focused on their careers, and also thoroughly enjoy sex, lots of it. Lol. We are not our grandmothers. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Men think about sex a lot more than women according to a recent study and view porn much more than women.  Also, men identify themselves with their vocations a lot more than women and fantasize about being either a soldier, sports figure, early. A woman I asked about this said that she fantasized about being a bride as a young girl...


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I don't like porn, Ralphy, and I have happily avoided being a bride. I always knew I wanted to be a therapist from the time I was a child. I also have a high sex drive, as do many of my female friends. Some of us  have very healthy fantasy lives. I also have known men who were not sexually driven. I wonder if they would admit it on a study? I have my doubts.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Hmm, well let's say you that were on the far end of the curve...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

I have a great fantasy life...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 1, 2015)

Well, please share it!  nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, please share it!  nthego:




Ha!   Not on your life!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ha!   Not on your life!!



Next he'll be asking for nude photos of all the sisters here!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Next he'll be asking for nude photos of all the sisters here!



I'm sure it crossed his mind..


----------



## Misty (May 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Misty, why you wicked, wicked woman, you. I did not know sociopathology was a requirement in order to be a Republican. Lol.:love_heart:



Yes, Shalimar....sociopathology is a requirement to be a Republican...we have a secret organization called "The Sociopathologists" and we meet once a month to sharpen our skills. :grin:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Get your own fantasies, Ralphy, you can't have the sister's! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Misty, HaHaHaHaHa! Do you wear spooky trench coats, shades, and speak in code?  Burn effigies of democrats? Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Next he'll be asking for nude photos of all the sisters here!



Funny, considering he won't even show his own fully clothed picture.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Funny, considering he won't even show his own fully clothed picture.



That's right!!  I don't think I have ever seen a pic of Ralphy...  Maybe we should DEMAND it..  or we won't speak to him again..


----------



## Misty (May 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Misty - so that was you?
> 
> You get Jimmy Kimmel's "Finger of Shame"
> 
> http://entertainment.ie/wtf/Watch-F...at-Jimmy-Kimmel-is-trying-to-start/363536.htm



Yesireee, applecruncher, it was me :yes: and how excited and proud I feel to have my very own "Finger Of Shame" :thankyou:  Now off to do what I do best....spreading misery to the downtrodden. :woohoo1: artytime: :wink:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

You best hope you are never the "downtrodden", Misty. At least you have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's right!!  I don't think I have ever seen a pic of Ralphy...  Maybe we should DEMAND it..  or we won't speak to him again..



Yes!  Ralphy, we DEMAND you post a pic of yourself!!  In your clothes, not your manties!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Consider yourself DEMANDED Ralphy..layful:


----------



## oakapple (May 1, 2015)

Ralphy, for what it's worth, I think you have  asked an interesting question here, but did you mean liberal or Liberal,As  in politics?


----------



## oakapple (May 1, 2015)

I don't think there would be as many women keen to see death penalties carried out, for example.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Ralphy, for what it's worth, I think you have  asked an interesting question here, but did you mean liberal or Liberal,As  in politics?



OA, I explained in an earlier post the confusion between liberal in the US and Liberal in the UK.  In the US liberal means left wing.  When I call myself a liberal in the UK some people think I mean LibDem, which I don't.


----------



## oakapple (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Ameriscot, I couldn't face trawling through six pages of replies! I think that many women may be more leftist than men, but you would need a lot of research to either prove/disprove it.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Thanks Ameriscot, I couldn't face trawling through six pages of replies! I think that many women may be more leftist than men, but you would need a lot of research to either prove/disprove it.



Yes, it would take a lot of research.  My husband and friends are left, most of my family is left.  I've lost a few Facebook friends because I post left wing views, but don't miss them.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

BTW Who says most women are liberal, just out of curiosity?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, it would take a lot of research.  My husband and friends are left, most of my family is left.  I've lost a few Facebook friends because I post left wing views, but don't miss them.



Well, I've solved that little problem...  The first sign of a Conservative affliction... I zap 'em.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well, I've solved that little problem...  The first sign of a Conservative affliction... I zap 'em.



Do you ever!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Do you ever!!!



I MEANT hit the "defriend" button...  Easy peasy..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I MEANT hit the "defriend" button...  Easy peasy..



Zap sounds better!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Ahhhh I don't do facebook, or any of those type "new fangeled" social media sites.  I am a cyber dinosaur...but I'm lovable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

You're not alone as cyber dinosaur Jim, I don't do facebook, never tweeted or hashtagged this or that, lol.  Hubby says I'm lovable, so I'll join you there too. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're not alone as cyber dinosaur Jim, I don't do facebook, never tweeted or hashtagged this or that, lol.  Hubby says I'm lovable, so I'll join you there too. :love_heart:



Too many traps there.  I'd rather be lovable...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

It's like anything else...  Use it sensibly.. and FB is fun.   I've never been "trapped" by anything there..  I don't post drama...  Jokes, cat pics, interesting videos...   and that's about it...


----------



## tnthomas (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Funny, considering he won't even show his own fully clothed picture.



Yes, there is a God in Heaven!


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Tnthomas, HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's like anything else...  Use it sensibly.. and FB is fun.   I've never been "trapped" by anything there..  I don't post drama...  Jokes, cat pics, interesting videos...   and that's about it...



I love Facebook and joined in 2007 or 08 when we lived in Uganda.  It was and is brilliant for keeping up with family and friends.  I don't post a lot on politics - either US or UK, but I will post things in favour of gay marriage or congratulating another state for passing a gay marriage law.  One friend who unfriended me was opposed to gay marriage, in fact I think she was opposed to gays in general.  

QS, do you post a lot of cat photos?!  I have a couple of friends who are always posting photos of their cats or their hamsters.  Ack!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

NO..  NOt too many..   but..  I did this one...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

LOL.  I do like the funny ones.  It's the photo of someone's cat sleeping on the bed that I'd rather not see any more of!  And I seem to have a lot of cat friends, quite a few dog friends and one hamster friend.


----------



## Josiah (May 2, 2015)

I belong to a number of FB health related closed groups. From these I've learned a great deal and become good friends with many members. Members reveal a lot of very private health information and I've never heard a story about anyone ever being hurt as a result of this practice.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I belong to a number of FB health related closed groups. From these I've learned a great deal and become good friends with many members. Members reveal a lot of very private health information and I've never heard a story about anyone ever being hurt as a result of this practice.



I belong to several FB groups - an expat group, a diet group, two photo groups, a liberals group.  Groups can be closed or secret groups.


----------



## Misty (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You best hope you are never the "downtrodden", Misty. At least you have a sense of humor about it.


Putting humor aside about Republican stereotypes, Jim, I help the poor and downtrodden in many ways, besides prayer.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

Misty said:


> Putting humor aside about Republican stereotypes, Jim, I help the poor and downtrodden in many ways, besides prayer.



Ok.  That's nice.  But it's a fact that republicans do vote anti-"downtrodden". In that sense the stereotype is factual.


----------



## Misty (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok.  That's nice.  But it's a fact that republicans do vote anti-"downtrodden". In that sense the stereotype is factual.



There comes a point, when you are unable to keep spending and spending more money you don't have to help the poor, and you come to the point you have to start saving to be able to help people. You can't borrow your way to financial success. It's also a fact that most of the states that are having severe financial etc difficulties are run by democrats.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

WEll.... we could start by ending some of the Tax breaks to Corporations and the MEGA rich... Subsidies to the Oil Industry, and a tweak or two to the bloated Military budget for starters...  We might be able to help people more..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> WEll.... we could start by ending some of the Tax breaks to Corporations and the MEGA rich... Subsidies to the Oil Industry, and a tweak or two to the bloated Military budget for starters...  We might be able to help people more..


   No No That would hurt their bottom line...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No No That would hurt their bottom line...



Oh... right...  Much better to forbid poor kids from going to the swimming pool or the movies.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

AND some of our poorest elders are doing just fine on Ramen Noodles every meal, though some might wish they could have something else and still heat the house.  But we need more weapons....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Aww Jim.... WHY do you wish to deny the Military-Industrial complex....  They are people too you know!!   Let grandma eat her cat food... after all.. cats love it..


----------

